# Definition of the Regulative Principle...Again



## Arch2k (Jan 4, 2006)

So as not to detract from the intention of the thread on EP, I started this thread aimed at a definition for the Regulative Principle.

I posted:


> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Saiph_
> ...



Then Mark posted:



> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Jeff,
> 
> Does the WCF use the phrase "whatever is not commanded is forbidden." ?
> ...



What is the definition of the Regulative Prinicple?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 4, 2006)

*Here\'s a few that I\'ve found:*

The Regulative Principle in Worship: A brief article.
http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/McMahonRegulativePrinciple.htm
"œSimply the Regulative Principle States this: True worship is only commanded by God; false worship is anything not commanded." "“Matthew MacMahon

The Regulative Principle of Worship and Christmas
http://www.reformed.com/pub/xmas.htm
"œWhatever is not commanded by Scripture in the worship of God is forbidden. Anything that the church does in worship must have warrant from an explicit command of God, be deduced by good and necessary consequence, or be derived from approved historical example (e.g., the change of day from seventh to first for Lord's day corporate worship)." "“ Brian Schwertley

The Regulative Principle of Worship
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulative_principle
"œThe regulative principle of worship is a Christian theological doctrine teaching that the public worship of God should include those and only those elements that are instituted, commanded, or appointed by command or example in the Bible; that what God institutes in Scripture everything he requires for worship in the Church, and everything else is prohibited." "“ Wikipedia

The Regulative Principle of Worship (I)
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/REFORMATION-RPW-GP.htm
"œA short summary of the Regulative Principle of Worship is simply this: What Scripture does not authorize it forbids." "“ Greg Price

PUBLIC WORSHIP AND THE REFORMED FAITH
http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_38.html
"œThat regulative principle says, "˜We worship God only as He has commanded us in His Word.´ " - Rev. Barry Gritters


----------



## Saiph (Jan 4, 2006)

Jeff,

I will admit that what I would like to think the Regulative Principle should be, and what most TR's say it is are different. I suppose I would be considered somewhere between RPW and NPW.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 4, 2006)

The phrase "whatever is not commanded is forbidden" is a short definition of the RPW as I detail from this extract from my intro to the Smith/Lachman piece on worship in the 2005 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. http://www.cpjournal.com
*From:* Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. and David C. Lachman, Ph.D. "œReframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore,"The Confessional Presbyterian (2005) 116.


> The Westminster Assembly determined: "œBut the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture." (_Confession of Faith,_ 21.1). The Princeton professor, Dr. Samuel Miller, gives a succinct statement of the principle when he writes that since the Scriptures are the "œonly infallible rule of faith and practice, no rite or ceremony ought to have a place in the public worship of God, which is not warranted in Scripture, either by direct precept or example, or by good and sufficient inference."4 A briefer statement still which sums up the Presbyterian principle of worship, is that in the worship of God, "œNot to Command is to Forbid,"5 or "œWhatever is not commanded is forbidden."6
> 
> As this brief definition can lead to misunderstanding, a necessarily corollary to this principle states that there are some circumstances "œconcerning the worship of God, and government of the Church, common to human actions and societies which are to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the word, which are always to be observed." (_Confession of Faith,_ 1.6). Defining these "œcircumstances," is part and parcel with the discussion of what authority the church has in ordering the worship of God.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's a lesser known Reformer's definition from 1551:
John Ã  Lasco (1499-1560).
"˜Nothing ought to be added to public worship concerning which God has given no command. _The Reformation of the Church,_ ed. Iain H. Murray (Edinburgh: Banner of Truth, 1965), 62.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Jeff,
> 
> I will admit that what I would like to think the Regulative Principle should be, and what most TR's say it is are different. I suppose I would be considered somewhere between RPW and NPW.



What is NPW?


----------



## Saiph (Jan 4, 2006)

> The regulative principle of worship is a Christian theological doctrine teaching that the public worship of God should include those and only those elements that are instituted, commanded, or appointed by command or example in the Bible; that what God institutes in Scripture everything he requires for worship in the Church, and everything else is prohibited.
> 
> The regulative principle is often contrasted with the *normative principle of worship*, which teaches that whatever is not prohibited in Scripture is permitted in worship, so long as it is agreeable to the peace and unity of the Church. In other words, there must be agreement with the general practice of the Church and no prohibition in Scripture for whatever is done in worship.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulative_principle


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Mark!

So if you're somewhere in-between, how does one decide what is in, and what isn't? 

I guess I don't see the difference between being NPW and your position. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Saiph (Jan 4, 2006)

Jeff,

I am not claiming to be a scholar or elder or theologian, I just do not see the RPW in scripture. (yes I have read Williamson and Schwertley)

I guess my view differs from the NPW because the "peace and unity of the church" is not the measure of proper worship. Scripture alone is the measure. 

My idea for a principle of worship would go something like this:

Whatever is in question would need to comply with the following:

1) Is the element/practice directed towards the Triune God alone ?
2) Is the element/practice experienced or done in a reverent manner ?
3) Is the element/practice deduced from the doctrines and examples of scripture ?
4) Does the element/practice reflect and typify the entire counsel of God's revelation ?


I know you can deduce EP by stating that psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs are the headings in the LXX. But, it misses out on #4. Psalms under the old covenant only typify what was to be fulfilled in Christ. I enjoy singing about the risen Lord who conquered death and hell and will return again in glory.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Jeff,
> 
> I am not claiming to be a scholar or elder or theologian, I just do not see the RPW in scripture. (yes I have read Williamson and Schwertley)
> ...



Mark,
For what it's worth, the charismatics would say they are fulfilling the menu you provide. The above opens the door wide.

As well, the Psalms do speak of the Savior.......


----------



## Saiph (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> Mark,
> For what it's worth, the charismatics would say they are fulfilling the menu you provide. The above opens the door wide.
> ...



The Psalms speak of the savior in shadow. And, I do not find barking and roaring in the Spirit anywhere in the pages of holy writ. Most tongue speaking churches I have visited do not follow Paul's clear teaching on the matter either. There is usually no interpreter.


----------

